# milky bar kid



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

This picture will always make me smile, it was the first litter of Ragdolls I breed and my cat Lou-Lous first litter aswell


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Fantastic pic


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

bless them all x 

excellent picture.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great piccy and sweet


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww what a lovely picture  how sweet


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Makes me smile too.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

That is sweetness itself - what a fantastic pic!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh - thats just soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

LOVELY!! Made me smile too.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

such a lovely pic soooooooooooooo sweet


----------



## smudge2uk (Jan 1, 2008)

how are mum and babies getting on now????


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

mum and babies are doing great, babies left home march 2006.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful photo Should be one of them cute cat posters


----------

